# Scared of life



## ibs_guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Haven't had any symptoms in over 2 months now which is the longest time ever but I'm still scared of it coming back especially when I'm out in public. I usually only leave my home to go grocery shopping or walk the dog.. I really don't know what to do! I feel like I'm missing out on life while I have so many goals.. any advice?


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

Well it sounds like you're on your way to feeling better. If you can acknowledge the fact that you've been a lot better in the last 2 months, than I think time will bring the confidence to go out again. Think about how long (i'm assuming more than 2 months) you've been living with the symptoms. Its only natural to be scared that they would come back, and honestly there is no gurantee that they won't. The way I see it is this: I had IBS just as bad as I do now for 2+ years and I lived a completely normal life in spite of it and then a few months ago for some reason my anxiety took over and I am scared all the time, spend the vast majority of my time alone and don't go out. Obviously something happened at the mental or emotional level. If your symptoms are under control physically, think positive, fake a little confidence, get yourself out there and hopefully things will improve.Now side note, what did you do to get symptom free?? Because I would love to know!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep, Sucky is right - a phrase comes to mind - Feel the fear and do it anyway - within reason of course! This doesnt apply to harming yourself, etc. But unless you are really in dire pain and D, then try going out - even if it is for just 5 minutes - you can say to yourself, I can go back anytime, but say, I will stay out 5 min - the next day do 10 - before you know it, you will be out and about without a thought to how long... it is a gradual process, but you can do it.Since this is they hypnotherapy and CBT forum, I am assuming you used one of these methods to help improve your symptoms - (forgive me if you posted what it was before - I have CRS syndrome - cant remember stuff...!!!Both of these methods can be helpful to you for taking that last step of reducing fear of going out - for me, the IBS Audio Program helped me get out of the house - was almost housebound - so something to consider - if you have done the program, then consider doing it again for improvement in that area.All the best to you both... Take care.


----------



## ibs_guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Well the strange thing is that I was doing perfectly fine with the symptoms.. it was annoying but I managed and was confident... now all of a sudden im not and i cant place it. A psychotherapist told me i have social phobia due to a bad childhood but i really doubt that because im not scared of people but just how my body will react to different situations.


> Since this is they hypnotherapy and CBT forum, I am assuming you used one of these methods to help improve your symptoms - (forgive me if you posted what it was before - I have CRS syndrome - cant remember stuff...!!!


I did look into it.. couldn't buy them because I still don't have a credit car yet but the samples only seem to relax me and hearing the whole ibs thing over and over now that im not having any symptoms makes me think it might trigger it again. I guess you're both right.. i really should try building it up by going out more.. ill try to start that tomorrow.


> Now side note, what did you do to get symptom free?? Because I would love to know!!!


I tried a few different things at once.. I started with activia and calcium tablets one month. I havent taken the calcium in over 3 weeks now because i cant remember where i put them and so far im not experiencing any problems except for very rare cramps when i eat a trigger food.. i also just moved to a new home so maybe the new environment also has to do with it. Oh and probably the biggest change i made is that i have a decent breakfast every morning at around 6.. dont know if skipping breakfast caused the IBS but its weird how something as simple as that can make a change.


----------

